# Christian Bowhunters of America and Crossbows



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Bob. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

hello and welcome to AT.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

bob johnson said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> I felt it necessary to inform everyone, that Christian Bowhunters of America is not opposed to the use of crossbows. We welcome all archers and bowhunters to join with us. I write this to you today in large part due to the number of e-mails I have received asking why we are opposed to their use.
> 
> Please note that Christian Bowhunters of America supports the legal use of all archery equipment.


It's good to have you aboard! Here in Wisconsin Bob Johnson was the famous Badger hockey coach! A true Icon!


----------



## Blood trail (Feb 23, 2007)

:amen: :welcome: :thumb: awprint:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Glad to have you. Welcome


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

